
Xi’s crusade on food waste triggers rare anxiety over supplies - totetsu
https://www.taipeitimes.com/News/editorials/archives/2020/08/24/2003742181
======
totetsu
> Livestreamers who film themselves eating huge amounts of food have been
> censured,

